# Interior Trim Kit?



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Nope, Its saying that The chevy has differnet styles of trim kit you can get im sure. I got the black plastic with the jet black (cloth) in it. They didnt have the black with red leather package in Toronto aka where I bought my car lol or else I would've went with that....o well

cheers,


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

VictoryRed08 said:


> I was checking out some of the accessories that are available for the Cruze and I was wondering if anyone has any idea what the "Interior Trim Kit" is?
> 
> See here: 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Accessories Page
> 
> ...


I have this trim kit..Very nice in my book..Golfball like texture..


----------



## oracle 42 (May 10, 2011)

Anyone know how to remove the plastic centre console trim pieces?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

GoldenRS said:


> I have this trim kit..Very nice in my book..Golfball like texture..


so where exactly is this golfball like texture because ive been wondering the same posted orginal question?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

oracle 42 said:


> Anyone know how to remove the plastic centre console trim pieces?


They just pop off if you pry at the bottom corners, but use something soft enough to not scratch them. A screwdriver will work, but it's not the best idea.


----------



## aciz (Jan 19, 2012)

How do you remove the automatic shifter knob and the silver trim around the center of the steering wheel? I have painted the original silver trim from the center console of the car red to match the body color, and I would like to finish with these two pieces. Any help would be appreciated...

Thanks!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

The LTZ has this trim kit. I hate it!


----------



## bjs2063 (Apr 24, 2011)

lets see some pics


----------



## Cruze_Jasper (Apr 19, 2011)

*Interior Trim Kit*



GoldenRS said:


> I have this trim kit..Very nice in my book..Golfball like texture..



Is this trim kit also plastic? Looking for an alternative for the easily scratched one currently in the car.

Thanks


----------



## dan200615 (Feb 4, 2014)

Cruze_Jasper said:


> Is this trim kit also plastic? Looking for an alternative for the easily scratched one currently in the car.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, that one is also plastic. If you know anyone that does vinyl you have tons of options for colors, patterns, etc. 3M makes the best automotive vinyl.

Here is an example thread of what you could do and what I have done thanks to the help of HoPo99... Interior Wraps


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I am thinking of wrapping mine in 3m 1080 CF


----------

